# REMINGTON RIFLE FOR DAUGHTER



## WOLFGANG (Feb 19, 2006)

WHO HERE HAVE SHOT THE REMINGTON MODEL 710 (2005) AND NEWER SINCE THEY CHANGED THE RECIEVER SLEEVE.WHAT ARE YOUR OPINIONS.THINKING OF GETTING THE 710 YOUTH PACKAGE FOR MY DAUGHTER IN .243.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Okay...the Remingtons really, in the strictest of terms, aren't the best-made guns out there. Savage really does produce a fine firearm (pretty spectacular, actually), but they don't offer a youth-size rifle.

First off, how big is she? I'm not a large person by any stretch of the imagination, but I was able to comfortably shoot most rifles by the age of 12. If dimensions aren't a problem but weight is, you can probably stick to a rifle with a synthetic stock and a sporter barrel. Only way to really know is to let her hold a few of them.

Now, if this is just going to be a hunting gun, the Remington will probably do the job. Yeah, the action is sticky and the trigger blows, but it's a rifle, and it'll work every time.

If size and weight turn out to not be as big an issue, go with Savage. The 12BVSS is a good gun, as is the 10FP-LE2. Not sure if they're chambered in .243, but I'm sure Savage makes one. The Savage AccuTrigger alone is worth it, and the rest of the rifle is really first-rate.

If size and weight are issues but money is not, a Savage rifle can easily be restocked with a youth-size. I'd go for one with an adjustable cheekplate and buttplate.

Oh, and consider picking up a set of decent shooting sticks. These make a world of difference when used properly, particularly for young shooters.

Good luck with that, and thanks for teaching your kid to shoot.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I used to have a model 710 .270 rifle, it was wonderful, a very good rifle. Well worth the cheap price, I would pay a lot more for it. :beer:


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

Savage does make a youth model .243 (Savage Package Series 11FYM 243 Youth Model) This has a reduced length stock and a 20" barrel with a black synthetic stock, doesn't have the accutrigger though. The package with scope at Walmart is $398.28


----------



## WOLFGANG (Feb 19, 2006)

MY DAUGHTER IS 5'.105LBS SHE IS QUITE PETITE ACTUALLY.SHE SHOT HER SISTERS WINCHESTER MODEL 70 MINI CARBINE IT CAME WITH A 1"
SHORTER LENGTH OF PULL AND A 20" BARREL CHAMBERED IN .243 AND FELT VERY COMFORTABLE WITH IT.WE WILL BE HUNTING WHITETAILS IN
MANITOBA,WHERE SOMETIMES THE WHITETAILS CAN GET PRETTY BIG
ALTHOUGH NONE ARE HANGING ON MY WALL.HAVE SIX DECENT 4X4 BUCKSON THE WALL THOUGH.I'M A MEAT HUNTER FIRST AND IF IT HAS 
ANTLERS THATS A BONUS.EVEN IF I NEVER GET A MONSTER AS LONG AS I CAN PUT SOME MEAT IN THE FREEZER AND ENJOY HUNTS WITH MY FATHER,WIFE AND TWO DAUGHTERS I WILL BE A HAPPY HUNTER.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Wolfgang

Thanks for the post. First order of business is a little posting protocol. Noone has mentioned it yet, so I'll help you out....

Please do not post responses in all caps.... in chat ettiquette it is considered YELLING  Please use lowercase typing unless you are trying to emphasize a particular word.

Ok back to your post... I think that that model 710 Remington is an awesome rifle for a girl to start out with in .243 caliber. It is plenty to get her a nice deer. I can personally recommend this gun, as it is almost identical to the gun I helped a girlfriend of mine get when she started deer hunting 4 years ago. She is also quite petite, at around 5'5" and 130 lbs. The big thing to make sure of is to get a youth model gun for her as it has a smaller stock for her shoulder. There's nothing worse than getting a gun for a girl/youth that causes them to need to hold the gun against their bicep/arm instead of their shoulder. She'll get gun shy and start to flinch, which is the ultimate no-no when starting out shooting. Get her that gun in synthetic black, make sure the scope you get has great eye relief, and start her with 75 grain bullets. Take her to the range and be extremely patient. The method by which you teach and approve of her progress means the world to her. Acceptance and encouragement combined with the proper weapon will make a lifetime hunter out of her!

Good Luck!

Ryan


----------



## WOLFGANG (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry for the caps thing.I am a one finger typer so it does take me a long time to type a post.I also have a bad habit of forgetting the caps lock on and typing off a paragraph before i look up at the monitor.And end up
backspacing lines of sentences and retyping them.I thought it would be easier to just leave the caps lock on and type.
My daughter is actualy a wicked shot with the .22,she shot the .243 once 
last fall and was comfortable with it.She was 2.5" away from dead center
with a gun she only shot once and wasn't sighted in for her eyes.
Her older sister told me if her younger sister starts hunting she doesn't 
want to be anywhere near her as she wouldn't stand a chance competeing with her younger sibling.Thanks for the info.

* took 20 minutes to write this damn thing!*


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Dave_w wrote:*



> Okay...the Remingtons really, in the strictest of terms, aren't the best-made guns out there. Savage really does produce a fine firearm (pretty spectacular, actually), but they don't offer a youth-size rifle.


WHAT? :shake:

Remington rifles are not any good! :******:

I'll admit that the 710 is a POS, but you just called all Remingtons junk! :soapbox:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

My Remington 721 might have a thing or two to say about that....


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I agree completely with remington 7400 on this, remington rifles are not junk at all(except for the 710, which is a pile, and the 7400 which i wish they would quit making as well, sory rem...)


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*1shotWonder wrote:*



> I agree completely with remington 7400 on this, remington rifles are not junk at all(except for the 710, which is a pile, and the 7400 which i wish they would quit making as well, sory rem...)


What do you have against the 7400? It is an excellant brush gun, and actually pretty accurate out to 200 yards.

I guess your wish came true. Remington has dropped the 7400 in favor of the new 750, an updated version of the 7400. :lol:

But to each his own I guess!

:sniper:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I would like to buy that 750 someday as i have a 742 and my dad has a 740. I love my 742 which is the older version of the 7400 so its not some super rifle but i paid 75 dollars for it and it proves itself everyday i use it.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

they didnt discontinue the 7400 they just dont offer it in wood anymore.
as to what i have against it, they are nothing but trouble, remington has never been able to make a very good semi-auto. just my opinion obviously, im not looking for an argument.


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, back to the SUBJECT, fellas. The 710 is a good rifle for this application. My 11 year old daughter killed her first deer with a .270.

BTW, for the guys who think the 710 is a pos, I've got a 710, two 700s, and used to have a 742. Emphasis on used to, for it WAS a pos.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Understood.

I also am not looking for an argument, even though I usually start a few over certian things. (Semiauto rifles, long range shooting, .45ACP vs. 9mm, Remington vs. Savage, Burris vs. Leupold vs. Nikon, the usual stuff!)

But just for the record I have never had one single problem out of my 7400 and God knows that it has been to hell and back: hauled around, drug through the brush, pulled up and down trees, used in the rain, snow, sleet, and blistering heat, dropped in the mud, you know the story, she is ol'reliable and she goes bang everytime I ask her to!

:beer:


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

First things first ... any gun for a kid is better than no gun for a kid.

That said, the Remington 710 is a POS. My hunting partner bought one in .270. It shot really well. But before he was through one box of shells the bolt released when he was cycling the action. Lots of plastic on that gun. IMHO a kid's confidence can be shattered by a gun that breaks in their hand. Also, my kids will be hunting with the strongest action possible. Peace of mind for dad.

If you like Remingtons (Hey, I do. Love my .280 Mtn Rifle), look for a nice used Model 7 Youth. .243, .260, 7-08 ... whatever you like. If the kid grows out of the stock, you can find a quality full size stock on the net. The action is as good as they come and it is a fantastic little rifle.

If the kid doesn't take to hunting, you will not lose much money on resale of the Model 7. The 710 has had so many problems that resale will be severely discounted.

Finally, I'd avoid package guns because the scopes are usually sub par. IIRC, it is not hard to get a decent fixed 4 leupy on Ebay for about $100. Lifetime warranty means you can send the used ones back to the factory without much trouble.

Good luck!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

bwnelson said:


> First things first ... any gun for a kid is better than no gun for a kid.
> 
> That said, the Remington 710 is a POS.
> 
> Good luck!


I agree!



Ben Elli said:


> Hi Wolfgang
> 
> Ok back to your post... I think that that model 710 Remington is an awesome rifle for a girl to start out with in .243 caliber. It is plenty to get her a nice deer. I can personally recommend this gun, as it is almost identical to the gun I helped a girlfriend of mine get when she started deer hunting 4 years ago. Ryan


After reading your post, it got me to thinking if I was accurate in which gun I went to go purchase for my friend. I was wrong it was not the 710. It was actually a Remingtion Model 700 ADL Youth Synthetic. Here is a link to that gun:
http://www.gunshopfinder.com/remington/ ... cyouth.asp

As you can see it has a shorter stock and size for a youth. Plus the gun is an excellent alternative for a varmint gun if they grow out of it! Having a nice light gun like that will make all the difference in the world!

Ryan

.


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

Several boxes of shells through my 710 with no problems. 
These stories always seem to begin with...my hunting buddy, or my next door neighbor, or even better, my cousin's best-friend's drinkin' buddy's ex-girlfriend's half-brother broke his by putting his clip in backwards.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Slinger,

I was there when the bolt came out of the gun. John (Big Drift) Noraas may look like the definition of "Bubba", but when it comes to firearms, he's no "Bubba". Even if we call him "Bubba" ... Course they call me "Bwana" so what do I know.

Bottom line is the Rem 710 is a poorly made gun. Big Drift's made a nice group on paper, but the unit will not hold up as well as other comparably priced products.

If my son was right handed, I'd get him a M7 youth with a canoe paddle birch stock to kick around and upgrade it to a nice walnut mannlicher if/when he was careful and mature enough to know the difference. Of course, he is a lefty so I just may make a M7 mannlicher to appease my inner rifle loony.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I am going to chime in on the 243 as a choice. With the size of deer in your area, and a young hunter, and this is my personal feelings on this subject, I think the 243 is not the best choice. I think a 308 and start her out with the federal lite loads or the reduced loads what ever they are called. It kicks a bullet out very simular speed wise to the 30-30. since it is a more streamlined bullet, it will have plenty of power to cleanly take any deer out to 200yds and do it from most any angle. I think many people rightly start out young or new hunters out with a low recoiling gun. This is very good, as it tends to help people shoot better if they are not thinking they are going to get hurt shooting. Some people even shoot very light bullets to lessen the jolt. If a bullet like a barns X or partition type bullet is the one being used, this may also be satisfactory. But, starting a new hunter out with a gun/load that may not be up to the task at hand and with a less than ideal shot, to me is bad mentoring. She may also want to hunt bear, or even larger game that is available near you like moose. Then all she would need to do is get use to the recoil of full power loads in her 308 and be off and running. Of course, I tell my wife that I need more guns of certain power levels for hunting, but I am starting my kids out with the one gun doing it all mode untill they want to pay for their own guns. More likely they will just come over and take some of mine with some logical speach of how the guns power level and ranging ability would just be the berries for what they are going to do....
And as far as guns go, make shure the stock fits her right, and 2 inch or less 100yd groups are all you need. If the guns fits right, recoil will be feeling less, shooting will be more fun, and you will have a hunting partner for a long time. (I think there is no better varmit round than the 243 except maybe the 257 roberts :evil: :evil: :evil: but best deer choice it is not) :beer: :beer: :lol:


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

Seeing as how Blair chimed in and Slinger is a doubter. I was the one who had the 710 in .270. It was a very accurate rifle out of the box with factory ammo. But as Blair said with under one box of ammo I think it was about 14 rounds. The bolt literally blew back out of the action in my hands.

The bolt locking mechanism located on the left top side is basically a notched piece of metal that locks the bolt in when it is turned 1/2 way around. The problem is the locking mechanism is made with low grade soft metal. As the action is worked and if the bolt lock is not kept in secured (it will move on its own) the lock then gets rounded off causing the bolt to come out of the action chamber.

I did check for excessive case pressures this was not the case. I checked for excess oil in the chamber causing a combustion flash that was not the case. Checked to ensure the bolt itself locked in that was not the case. The whole issue was with bolt retaining lock plain and simple.

In talking with Remington and distributors this is not the first occurance of this kind. With my kids and my safety in mind even after getting sent back to the factory I sold it as fast as I could. This is a major design flaw and Remington still has not addressed it.

Just my .02 if you are looking at low cost good quality rifle look at the Model 7 Remington, the Stevens 200, Mossberg ATR all these are excellant rifles with good quality construction.

later,


----------



## smike (Sep 12, 2005)

I am very happy with my 710 ,I own one and have no complaints and I would not have a problem with getting my son or daughter a 710 .I got both my moose and deer with it and it did everything I wanted it to at a price I could afford.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I have been doing a lot of looking at guns for my daughter. Settled on a 700 youth in synthetic in a 7mm08. Balance of the gun was part of the reason and so was price. Got a very good deal on this gun. We did look at the 710 Rem but fit and feel did not appeal to my daughter nor did the color! Must be a girl thing, as coloration of a gun stock means nothing to me!!!!

Had I not bought this she had settled on a youth Savage. They produce it in the 7mm 08,243 and a couple other rounds in short action and also a .270 and 25-06 in long action in a different model. The long actions have a BOSS system on them and are new for this year!

My only question is with the larger bodied deer that you have up there I would seriously look at the 7mm 08 as recoil is not any greater than the .243 but the performance of the round is better especially the fact you can move up to a higher grain and better quality bullet in this class.

One other bit of advice is to put a limb saver or X-coil recoil pad on the rifle as it will soften the recoil even more. Worth the $20.00 investment!

I was


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I would stay away from both the 710 and the .243. In my opinion the 710 is a shame to the Remington name and the .243 is on the light end for large deer. Your daughter would be better served with a .260 or 7mm-08 very light recoil and deadly accurate. I have seen the .243 and .260 used in the field on deer and antelope and the .260 just plain outshines the .243 even though it is not near as popular and that is a crying shame. Now as for the rifle I agrre with the model 7 or even the 700 Mountain rifles.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have used the .243 for whitetail deer in the South before and did not care for the 80 grain round so I got rid of the rifle. Some years later I got another .243 and used the 100 grain bullet. I had purchased the Savage 11FL which is the left hand version with synthetic stock. The rifle shoots as straight and accurate as any I have ever owned, and there has been plenty in my cabinets.
I am still very doubtful as I see the bullets hit the deer in the vitals. So doubtful that I have this same rifle in my local paper for sale right now. I purchased a new Browning BAR in .308 and am very happy with the results.
The reason I went with the .243 in the beginning was the lower recoil due to an injury to my back.
I went with the .308 and do not feel any difference in recoil from the .243 or the .308.
I don't think you can go wrong teaching a younger person to become a good shooter with any one of the calibers mentioned, but I would go with the .308 if it will be used on any game deer sized and up. JMO!


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

when my son is old enough to hunt with a rifle he will use my T/C Encore. First he is left handed,second, rarely will a kid hit anything on a follow up shot. I also agree with the 308 as the kid caliber. Kids are not usually the best marksman with their first buck in the cross hairs and a 30 caliber bullet will stretch out the kill zone a little. The other caliber I'd consider in the encore is 25-06. It is a break action so overall length is not increased with the encore and it is an excellent deer cartridge.

Some other considerations with the encore are...

1 barrels can be changed for different hunts. Including muzzleloader barrels.
2 when she decides not to hunt for awhile you can put on an adult buttstock and you have a gun you can shoot comfortably.
3 single shots are the most safe action as there are no hidden rounds in a magazine.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Looked at the Remingtons for the wife and daughter. IF I were to go with a Remington, I would go find a nice Model 7. Either in 7mm-08 or .243.

I finally settled on the Savage 10Y in .243 package with Scope. Paid $420 for it from a little podunk gun shop in the middle of the country. Either we support him, or he goes out of business.

Settled on the .243 as it is about the best all around round for PD to Coyote to Deer. It's the wifes gun so I had to figure how to get the most out of one package. She didn't want 3 different guns.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

farmerj,
I hear you on supporting the little guy or he will go out of business. My favorite little gun shop is doing just that despite my best efforts to keep him in business.It's sad to see the little guy go under they are so much better than the amusment park sized stores.


----------



## cookiemunster (Oct 22, 2006)

I have used the 710 (.270)package and have had "0" problems. I took my wife to the range Saturday 10-21-06 and she is very petite...4'11" and 105lbs. and the first shot she made at 75yds. with a 130 grain was a center shot bullseye(to my astonishment and happiness) then after a few more shots we went to 100yds. and she again hit the center mark on an official scoring target. I am proud of her and the gun. Im looking to get her a .243 model 710 maybe the youth just to be realistic and more accommodating for her. Remington does make an economical gun but I have already had to work on my friends Savage accutrigger 30.06 becuase of the "accu-trigger" malfunctioning....it is as great as all that. Needless to say Im very very happy with the Model 710 .270 that Remington has out. ps I have taken over 6 deer with it ( 2 Bucks)....accuracy every time.

my wife is also disabled with Spina Bifida but she had no problem handling the Model 710 .270


----------

